# Physical Therapy billing for Strapping



## hudsondna (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a physical therapist that is wanting to bill for strapping, 29220, 29240, 29260, 29280, and 29530. The patient comes in and he has to remove the strapping to perform PT. After PT he has to rewrap. Can he bill for this as a physical therapist?


----------

